# Next Summer Fly Fish Marathon



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

This is one I want to attempt next summer. Here are the rules:
Teams of three. At least two out of the three must catch a fish before moving to next water.
Starting at say the Logan River and ending at the Provo.
Catch a fish out of as many rivers streams and creeks following the hwy 89 and I-15 corridor. You have to fish each water until a trout is caught by at least two in the team of three, then move to the next water.
Changing flies is acceptable.
Photo proof of each fish must be taken. Note the size and type of fish, as well as the fly used to catch it. Logging down the time on each water is also required.
Participants must obey speed and traffic laws.
Maybe have an independant observer present in each team as a witness.

Sample scenerio:
Logan, Blacksmith, East Fork of Little Bear, Ogden, Weber, Big and Little Cottonwood, American Fork, Provo

Maybe throw in a couple other little streams or creeks along the Wasatch Front.

Team with the fastest time is the winner.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sounds gay :wink:


----------



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

agree  -_O-


----------



## Drake (Sep 13, 2007)

Rather than being so critical of someone else's idea, why don't you make a suggetion of your own? Or maybe you aren't skilled enough to catch fish in all those different waters? What's wrong with a little freindly fishing competition?


----------



## rukus (Apr 11, 2008)

Sounds like a very good excuse to take a day off of work!!! Let's do it.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Drake said:


> Rather than being so critical of someone else's idea, why don't you make a suggetion of your own? Or maybe you aren't skilled enough to catch fish in all those different waters? What's wrong with a little freindly fishing competition?


Well "Hen", I was giving High and Dry some flack because he's so nice and positive on other people's ideas. Or maybe you missed the :wink: . I don't need a competition to showcase my fishing skills. They are fine. :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> Sounds gay :wink:


Sooooo......you, me, who else ?? :lol:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

.45 said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds gay :wink:
> ...


 :shock: :shock:


----------



## orvy (Oct 30, 2008)

By "gay" do you mean gay or happy?


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Sounds fun to me. It sounds like a great idea to get to know some waters that I am less familiar with. My strongest would be the Ogden and the Weber, I could sure learn a lot about those other areas and this would be a great way to do it. I'm in.

Logan, Blacksmith, East Fork of Little Bear, Ogden, Weber, Big and Little Cottonwood, American Fork, Provo


----------



## tktmsa (Oct 28, 2008)

Have to include the Jordan/Surplus Canal, just to make it interesting.


----------



## barney (Nov 5, 2008)

Whirling disease!


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

barney said:


> Whirling disease!


 :shock:

Additional rules of soaking boots in bleach for 10 minutes :?:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

As long as the mud is washed off, and the boots or waders sit in the sun for the few minutes drive between destinations, I don't see any problem with whirlings, but that is a good thought. I would be down for this!


----------

